# Any Cajun rubs?



## don dollars (Feb 16, 2006)

I am having difficulty finding a good CAJUN rub (for pork, chicken, anything).  Does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Don,

Around here (NE Ohio), Tony Cacheres is always a safe bet and is usually easy to find in any local grocery.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jlloyd99 (Feb 16, 2006)

If your looking for a pre-made spice blend to use as a rub Emeril's Essence is a pretty good buy.  Below is the recipe that I use and like on pork, chicken and beef.  To make it more cajun I would up the cayenne and maybe add some chili powder.  If it appeals to you just play around with it and make it your own.  If either of these don't work for you, you can always find a spice blend that you like at the store then get the main ingredients off the labe and mix it to your own taste.  That's how I got this recipe.

2 T. paprika 
1 1/2 T. seasoning salt 
2 T. garlic powder 
1 1/2 T. black pepper, freshly ground 
1 T. dried minced onion 
1/2 T. cayenne pepper 
1 T. dried leaf oregano 
1 T. dried thyme


----------



## Dutch (Feb 17, 2006)

Don, Welcome to the Forum-it's nice to see our family grow!! When you can stop in at Roll Call and introduce yourself.

Thanks


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome Don,
     I posted Tony Cacheres' recipe for Cajun seasoning in the "Sauces, Rubs and Marinades" section. I think you'll find that it's a good all around Cajun seasoning that's been on the market for quite some time. Again, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 18, 2006)

I have to agree with others, Tony's is great, about a month ago, I ordered 2 cases right from their website.   :lol: BEAR


----------



## dacdots (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Don,heres one I use that I really like.It can also be used as a blackened rub.After smoking some chops coat them with this rub,heat up some butter and fry the chops over high heat untill blackened.Works well to rub it in and just smoke also.

Cajun Chops

four 1/2 inch chops
1 Tbs paprika
1 ts seasoned salt
1 ts rubbed sage
1/2 ts cayenne pepper
1/2 ts fresh ground black pepper
1/2 ts garlic powder


----------



## oz (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Don,
  Try Konriko Creole Seasoning.  It is the real deal and I have used it on lots of turkeys and chickens.  Great blend of spices.  Give it a try!
Ken


----------



## theredlines (Oct 13, 2006)

Link to: Lucille's Original Creole Seasoning

I usually buy this by the case of 12 and use it on everything!
Order up at least a jar and try it. You will fall in love!


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 13, 2006)

We have several cajun recipes that we use and like, but our favorites are Paul Prudhomme's "Magic" blends.  We got hooked on his Blackened Redfish Magic,  and it was all downhill from there.  In particular we like the Seafood Magic, and the Poultry Magic.  Konriko, Chachere's, Zatarain's are all good, but the fat man in white has them beat IOHO.

We've tried to duplicate each of these and come close, but can't quite seem to nail them.

Anybody know where we might be able to find any of these recipes on line?


----------



## dionysus (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's one that is based on "Tony's". Before you start mixing you need to make a decision: Are you going to use teaspoons, tablespoons, cups, pints, quarts, gallons as your measuring device? Regardless of which one you choose, just make sure you use the same one from start to finish. Also, when you've created this excellent seasoning mix, make sure you store it in an airtight container. Empty plastic spice containers work great.  

â€¢2 1/2 paprika 
â€¢2 kosher salt 
â€¢2 garlic powder, granules or minced 
â€¢1 black pepper 
â€¢1 onion powder or granules 
â€¢1 cayenne red pepper 
â€¢1 1/4 dried leaf oregano 
â€¢1 1/4 dried leaf thyme 
â€¢1/2 crushed red pepper (optional)


----------



## dionysus (Oct 27, 2006)

Try this one as well ....This spice mix is based on a spice mix from the Prudhomme Family Cookbook's recipe for Fried Catfish and Sweet Hushpuppies. It can be used to season any seafood dish or "cajun" inspired dishes. 

â€¢1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
â€¢1/2 teaspoon red pepper 
â€¢1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
â€¢1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
â€¢1/4 teaspoon thyme (ground) 
â€¢1/4 teaspoon oregano 
â€¢1/4 teaspoon white pepper 

Mix ingredients together and store in air tight container.


----------

